# CPU taktet runter !



## MrGonzalez (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
habe seit 2 Wochen einen neuen PC. Mein Prozessor ist ein i5 7500, ich kenne mich leider garnicht aus. Habe nun eine Frage, und zwar:
Ich beobachte wärend des Spielens immer meine Temperaturen via Logitech Arx Control, dort steht auch die GHz Zahl der CPU.

Diese war immer auf 3.408GHz. Seit heute springt sie allerdings wärend des Spielens hin und her, geht runter und wieder rauf und das im Sekundentakt.
Wie gesagt vorher war das nie so, erst seit heute, vorher stand dort immer 3.408 und blieb unverändert.

Was bedeutet das ? Ist das Normal ?

Habe gestern Staubfilter in meinen PC eingebaut und bin dabei etwas unsanft mit meiner Hand gegen den CPU Kühler geklatsch, hab jetzt Panik das ich dadurch etwas beschädigt habe.

Ich häfte hier mal Bilder an dann seht Ihr was ich meine (Bitte nicht auf GPU Werte achten, ist noch eine mega alte nächste Woche kommt meine GTX 1070)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Also, vlt. ist der Kühler nicht mehr korrekt drauf, und dann ist einer der Kerne zu heiß, daher das Runtertakten? Prüf das mal. Dass aber die CPU "mechanisch" was abbekommen hat, kann an sich nicht sein, ohne dass du krasse Fehler bekommst. Da würde der PC vlt gar nicht mehr gehen - aber kontrolliertes umtakten, das wäre seltsam.

Was auch immer sein kann ist, dass vlt. das Tool auch nicht richtig liegt. Vlt ist ein Update nötig, auch von den Treibern, weil es ein Windowsupdate gab?


----------



## MrGonzalez (17. Juni 2017)

Treiber sind alle auf dem neusten Stand, MSI Live Update zeigt mir nur an das eine neue BIOS Version verfügbar ist.
Das der Kühler nicht mehr richtig sitzt kann ich mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen, der ist so feste aufs Mainboard geschraubt.
Aber kann ich ja gleich mal Kontrollieren.

Ne sonst habe ich keine Fehler oder so nur halt das die GHz Zahl rauf und runter geht.

Soll ich das BIOS Update machen ? Hab das bis jetzt nicht gemacht weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe und mir mein BIOS nicht zerstören will.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

MrGonzalez schrieb:


> Treiber sind alle auf dem neusten Stand, MSI Live Update zeigt mir nur an das eine neue BIOS Version verfügbar ist.
> Das der Kühler nicht mehr richtig sitzt kann ich mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen, der ist so feste aufs Mainboard geschraubt.
> Aber kann ich ja gleich mal Kontrollieren.
> 
> ...


 also, bei einem modernen Board ist ein BIOS-Update an sich Null Problem. Die Zeiten, als ein BIOS-Update ein Board crashte, sind fast 10 Jahre her. Wegen Treibern schau aber lieber auch direkt bei MSI. Die Tools liegen nicht immer richtig. 

Das Update fürs BIOS würde ich aber eher per USB-Stick direkt über UEFI machen. Unter Windows wäre es am ehesten noch "kritisch", denn da KÖNNTE zB ein Virenscanner genau beim Update zwischenfunken, so dass es scheitert.

Nimm aber auch mal zum "Überwachen" ein anderes Tool. Zb den MSI Afterburner, da gibt es bei den Graphen auch eine Kurve für den CPU-Takt (genau hinschauen, kann mit mit GPU-Takt verwechseln)


----------



## MrGonzalez (17. Juni 2017)

Hey Herbboy,
ich glaube ich weiß jetzt woran es liegt.

Habe eben mal mit Prime einen Stresstest gemacht, 15 min mit Prime und er läuft konstant auf 100% mit 3600MHz, kein schwanken nix. Die CPU Temperatur geht hierbei nicht über 65 Grad. 

Habe herrausgefunden das es an den Energiesparoptionen von Windows liegt, war bei mir auf Ausbalanciert gestellt. Stelle ich diese aber auf Höchstleistung bleibt er bei 3.408GHz auch auf dem Desktop, stelle ich es wieder zurück auf Ausbalanciert geht er auf  dem Desktop direkt wieder runter.

Habe es auf Ausbalanciert gelassen, ich denke einfach wenn er im Spiel runter geht, das mein Spiel den Prozessor einfach nicht genug fordert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2017)

MrGonzalez schrieb:


> Habe es auf Ausbalanciert gelassen, ich denke einfach wenn er im Spiel runter geht, das mein Spiel den Prozessor einfach nicht genug fordert.


 das ist ohnehin so, aber du sagst ja, dass es früher nicht so war ^^  oder aber du hast es nur nicht bemerkt.


----------

